# Flüssiges Metall



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich flüssiges Metall erzeuge?
Habe ein tolles Tutorial gefunden, allerdings auf Englisch
Das wäre eigentlich kein Problem für mich, aber ich vermute, dass der
Herr im Tutorial dort eine ziemlich veraltete Version von Photoshop verwendet hat.


Also, gesucht ist eine Möglichkeit wie ich realistisch aussehendes flüssiges Metall herstellen kann


Wäre Euch sehr verbunden.



Gruß,



Mike


----------



## da_Dj (26. September 2005)

Und was ist daran das Problem, wenn die Version älter war? Zu 99% kann man Dinge aus alten Versionen in den neueren genauso wiederfinden


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Hmpf! Jedes mal so ne Klugscheisserei :-(...
Das interessiert mich eigentlich nicht sonderlich weisst du?
Also nicht bös gemeint, aber ich würde viel lieber eine Lösung zum Problem haben!

Hättest du jetzt geschrieben wie es geht und darunter als Bemerkung diesen Satz,
dann wäre es okay gewesen, aber so wird extra eine E-Mail an mich gesendet und
ich sehe nach und finde doch nichts brauchbares...

Das ist Zwitverschwendung .


Aber jetzt betreibe ich selbst Zeitverschwendung, also verrätst du mir wie es geht?
Oder sonst jemand?


Hab hier schon echt tolle Sachen im Forum gesehen,
da gibt es doch bestimmt jemanden, der so einen Effekt hinkriegt...



Besten Gruß,




Mike


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. September 2005)

Hallo,

Du solltest Deine, anscheinend kostbare, Zeit mal dazu opfern, uns das Tutorial zu zeigen.
Dann können wir auch schauen, ob und in welcher Form das Tutorial "veraltet" ist und können
ggfls. auch Alternativen aufzeigen. OK?
Ansonsten könntest Du in Deiner rar gesähten Zeit auch mal Google anwerfen und dort die
gesuchten Begriffe eingeben. Das habe ich gerade getan und auf Anhieb schon 3 passende
Ergebnisse gefunden... => http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=flüssiges+metall+tutorial+photoshop&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Gruss


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

So lob ich mir das...
Sekunde ich muss es heraussuchen.

Hm also den Link habe ich nicht mehr.
Wohl aber die PDF Datei!

Also hier der Text:

Create a new document. Create a new alpha channel in the
Channels Palette. Go Filter>Render>Clouds. Then go
Filter>Render>Difference Clouds. Once you've done that, apply a
Filter>Blur>Guassian Blur the channel, I used a radius of about 20.
Than hit Ctrl+L (Mac: Command+L) to bring up the Layers menu and
adjust the sliders to the center so that you get a good solid shape like
on the left
Create a selection from the channel by holding Ctrl (Command)
and clicking it in the Channels Palette. Go back to the Layers Palette
and create new layer and fill the selection with gray. I also added a
drop shadow by right-clicking the layer and going to the Blending
Options menu, but that's optional.

Go back to the channel and duplicate it. Create a selection from
the channel. Now, Filter>Blur>Gaussian Blur the channel, using a
radius of 16. Then Gaussian Blur it again with a radius of 8 and once
again with a radius of 4. Then it Ctrl+D (Command+D) to deselect
your selection and Gaussian Blur the channel with a radius of 2. You
should have something like this.
Now, go back to the layer with your blobs. Go
Filters>Render>Lighting Effects and use these I have provided for
you. Now, the outcome will be a little rough, so click on Preserve
Transperency(for PS 5.x users) or Lock(for 6+ users) in the layer
window. Now apply a Filter>Blur>Gaussian Blur with a radius of 2.
The next thing you need to do is hit Ctrl+M (Command+M) to mess
around with the curves, I have provided these for you to download, if
you'd like.

Now for the final stage. Hit 'D' to reset your colors. Go
Filter>Sketch>Chrome. Play around with the settings, I used 10,
and 10 for my settings. Once applied you will have white marks all
over your metal blobs, to finish off the effect go Filter>Fade Chrome
(for PS 5.x users) or Edit>Fade Chrome (for 6+ users) and set the
opacity to 40% in the upper right of the Layers Palette. Finished.


So das isser...




Gruß Mike


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. September 2005)

Und wo hängt es da? Also beim ersten Überfliegen konnte ich nichts entdecken,
was in aktuellen Photoshop-Versionen nicht vorhanden wäre.

Gruss


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

:-( ich kriege es nicht hin
Ich gestehe das ich auch erst seit kurzem mit Photoshop arbeite.
Davor habe ich immer Corel Photopaint benutzt...

Kannst du mir denn helfen?
Ich verstehe beispielsweise nicht wofür der Wolken Effekt da ist und wieso es im Alphachannel stattfinden soll?!


Naja... 
Wenns zu komplex ist, dann eben nicht   ...



Gruß Mike


----------



## rundes kipfal (26. September 2005)

Wenn du nicht gut englisch kannst sag es doch einfach, alles was man mit Photoshop 5 machen konnte kann man auch mit CS2 machen und im Großen und Ganzen auch umgekehrt, diese heuchlerei mit anschließenden ausfallendwerden bringt uns (insbesondere dich) hier auch nicht weiter.

    Aber zum Thema:

    Meinst du so etwas?
http://www.devppl.com/images/tutorials/00415-001.jpg

    Leider habe ich ein englisches Photoshop, aber ich versuche es einmal 

 Wähle die Farben Schwarz und Weiß aus (oder auch 2 Grautöne, natürlich geht auch bspw. Magenta und Gelb, aber klassisches Metall wäre Grau oder Weiß/Schwarz)
    Filter: Render -> Wolken

 Dann den Verflüssigen-Filter, stell es so ein wie es dir gefällt, hängt vor allem von deiner Dateigröße ab. (Soll ca. wie gebürstetes Metall aussehen)

    Dupliziere diese Ebene.

 Wähle auf die neue Ebene den Chrom-Filter an (auf englisch: Sketch -> Chrome, er ist aber in der Filter-Gallerie, also nicht unebdingt schwer zu finden).
    Wähle auch hier die Einstellungen wie sie dir gefallen.

 Dann wählst du für diese neue Ebene (auf welche du den Chrom-Filter angewandt hast) eine geeignete Deckkkraft (oder auch 100 % wenn es dir gefällt)


    Dann Reduziere die beiden Ebenen auf eine, Drücke Strg (bzw. Apfel-Taste für Mac) und L und wähle "automatisch".

    Müsste dann ziemlich gut aussehen. 



    mfg,
    Simon

 edit: Wie ich gerade gelesen habe bist du noch nicht so vertraut mit Photoshop, macht abe rnicht wirklich etwas, lasse einfach alles aus was du nicht verstehst (ich denke hier zB. an die Deckkraft oder "Ebene duplizieren") das Ergebnis sollte trotzdem relativ ansehnlich werden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. September 2005)

Das sind eben wesentliche Bestandteile, um diesen Effekt zu erreichen 
Probier es doch einfach und wenn Du das gewünschte Ergebnis nicht erzielst,
meldest Du Dich nochmal. Besteht Dein Problem jetzt, dass Du nicht weißt, 
*warum* man diesen und jenen Effekt anwendet oder hapert es an der Umsetzung?

Gruss


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Hi Simon,

eigentlich hab ich mit Englisch keine Probleme,
allerdings konnte ich mir den Sinn nicht zusammenreimen, wieso Wolken ist irgendwo klar, aber wozu die Masken etc.

Ist ja auch egal, jedenfalls danke ich dir.


Ich probiers gleich mal aus



Besten Gruß,



Mike


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Nein nein, also wie gesagt ich will hier weder Eure noch meine Zeit verschwenden.
Ich frage halt weil ich diesen Effekt gerne erlernen möchte.


----------



## rundes kipfal (26. September 2005)

Okay, wenn ich es mir recht überlege wäre ich auch überfordert wenn ich als Neuling ein englisches Tutorial machen würde. 

 Wirklich essentiell sind:
   Render -> Wolken
   der Chrom-Filter (wie gesagt: Filter -> Filtergallerie und suchen)
   und Strg + L und "automatisch".


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Ich habs .

Das Ergebnis kann sich sogar sehen lassen!

Aber nun ist es eine gesamte Fläche...


Hier ich habe eben den Link gefunden:
So hat es der Typ gemacht
Der Tropfen wirkt richtig dreidimensional.
Schauts her Herschaftszeiten.

Link 

Wenn jemand eine Ahnung hat...



P.S.: Danke für alles bisherige, hat sich doch gelohnt zu fragen



Besten Gruß,




Mike


----------



## pflo (26. September 2005)

Hier übrigens, wen es noch interessiert: eine kleine Übersicht der meisten Photoshop-Menüpunkte.


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Habs jetzt aich geschafft...
Sieht nicht soo toll aus wie im Beispiel, also das Flächendeckende habe ich.
Das plastische, also das dreidimensionale das wie ein Tropfen aussieht habe ich auch, aber es war schon wesentlich schwerer.


Doch tatsächlich ich vermisse die Optionen aus Punkt 5


Filter>Fade... Habe ich nicht, weil ich ja die neuere Version verwende,
Edit>Fade Chrome... Habe ich auch nicht, obwohl die Version wie gesagt recht neu ist.


 ;-)  ;-)  ;-)  ;-)  ;-) 



Gruß



Mike


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Okay...
Also hier ist dann meine fertige Datei.
Sieht aber nicht gut aus :-(...
Bin wie gesagt erst seit zwei Wochen mit Photoshop dran...


Und was ist wenn ich nun rot-grau will?
Wähle ich dann einfach als erste Farbe Rot und als zweite Grau?

Oder sind die "Sketches" Filter immer Monochrom?



Gruß



Mike


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Jetzt das ganze mal was heller...


Gruß,



Mike


----------

